# Will wrestling help?



## thaitanium (Aug 5, 2006)

I've been doing bjj for a little bit and I've been thinking about starting to wrestle in highschool, because I like grappling so much. Does anyone think that the wrestling practice will help my bjj game at all?


----------



## green meanie (Aug 5, 2006)

For the most part, yes. You'll get to see grappling from a slightly different angle and that will enhance your understanding of the art. Just participating in one season of wrestling will give you a lot of free mat time. It will be all no gi work of course, but it will improve your takedown and teach you some escapes and reversals from the rear mount you might not get to see in BJJ. You won't learn any submission but working towards the goal of pinning someone isn't a bad thing and won't hurt your game any. :asian:


----------



## J-Man (Aug 5, 2006)

I agree...wrestling will certainly help out. You will get extra mat time, plus you will likely get more exposure to takedowns and takedown defense. It will probably help with your ability to "fight" for position as well. I think you will find it a great supplement to your current BJJ training.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 5, 2006)

Certainly.  I took judo and wrestled in high school.  It carried over into the marine corps, I wrestled and did judo there as well.

Wrestling and Judo go hand and hand.  I don't see how it will not help with BJJ.


----------



## WilliamJ (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes it will help with take downs, control, intensity and conditioning. By all means, take wrestling.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2006)

Big help on takedowns. Go for it!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 11, 2006)

I just started to take BJJ and my wrestling experience has helped me to progress a little faster than the rest of my class. I also notice that my wrestling experience helps me when going against the moe experienced people. By all means go for it.

B


----------



## Jimi (Aug 11, 2006)

Wrestling will help you conditioning for grappling. Although BJJ players will tell you never give your back, and a high school wrestling coach will tell you to keep your shoulders off the mat. Understanding that helps, BJJ could care less if you pin them, they will go to guard and try to triangle you.  Great drill inwrestling, follow these peoples advise and have fun. PEACE


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 14, 2006)

Wrestling is almost always a good idea, go for it


----------

